# Help



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been suffering from dr/dp for 1 year now. It started when I was under a tremendous amount of stress. I started having panic attacks, I hadn't had one in 7 years and I started feeling so anxious, I couldn't sleep or hardly do anything and thats when the dr/dp kicked in. For the most part the anxiety is gone I'm just left with the dr/dp. Now I just feel like I'd rather be dead than live like this. Sometimes I feel like I don't recognize my daughter or my husband and it is so frightening. I just don't feel like myself, thats the only way I can really explain it. I think sometimes that I can't take this and that my daughter would be better off without me instead of watching me be some kind of freak. I'm not sure anymore what it feels like to feel normal. I constantly monitor how I'm feeling. I don't know what to do. Can anybody please help me?


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

i havent found a way out but if you want to email me at [email protected] i will tell u more in detail how i feel. i can totally relate to everything u wrote.. im terrified...


----------

